# Joey 10/26/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A 15.2 lb Flathead. That’s all. Wind was awful today. Tensaw.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Still a nice fish


----------



## Chumbuster (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice fish!


Better than hanging stands and finding out the skeeters didn't mind the wind either.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice freshwater cobia!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You put it back?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> You put it back?


Yep! Sumbitch like to killed me getting him outta the livewell.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Right in the grease !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Yep! Sumbitch like to killed me getting him outta the livewell.


What ? You turned loose all those delicious flathead nuggets ! Done got spoiled on all those crappie fillets ! Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I keep em sometimes. I just enjoy catching more than cleaning.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good sized un... At least you didn't get a goose egg!!!


----------

